# Con ăn 3 tô cháo lớn, uống cả 1000ml sữa/ngày chỉ nhờ bí kíp đơn giản này?!



## Tritue_thechat

Đi lớp được vài ngày, cu Bin mắc chân tay miệng  kể từ đó Bin bắt đầu biếng ăn, kém hấp thu dinh dưỡng, sức đề kháng yếu dẫn đến bệnh tật liên miên. Bệnh, mệt mỏi Bin lại không ăn khiến Bin đã ốm càng thêm ốm. May mắn thay chỉ sau một tháng sử dụng bí kíp thảo dược đến từ nước Pháp, giờ đây Bin đã ăn ngon, khỏe mạnh, nhanh nhẹn và rất ít khi ốm bệnh. (chia sẻ từ chị Vũ Mai Linh - Nam Định)

Bệnh tay chân miệng đã làm Bin biếng ăn, chậm tăng cân

Khi Bin 2 tuổi, gia đình muốn cho bé đi lớp phần vì không có người trông, thêm nữa là muốn con làm quen với môi trường lớp học. Lúc đầu ở nhà con khá là ngoan trong việc ăn uống, ăn không nhiều nhưng rất ít khi ngậm. Thế nhưng kể từ khi đi lớp và  bị mắc chân tay miệng con bắt đầu lười ăn, ăn ngậm rất lâu. Mỗi lần chị Linh đi làm về cho con ăn là mỗi lần stress, con không ăn, ép ăn thì khóc, dỗ dành cả buổi may ra được nửa bát cháo với 100ml sữa. Bin cứ kéo dài tình trạng đó đến gần 3 tháng. Trước khi đi lớp là hơn 11kg thế nhưng sau khi đi lớp và ốm bệnh giờ con còn có gần 10kg. Đi khám dinh dưỡng bác sĩ kêu con suy dinh dưỡng cấp độ 1,  lười ăn, cơ thể mệt mỏi khiến con lười vui chơi, lại hay ốm bệnh đặc biệt là mấy bệnh theo mùa như: viêm tai mũi họng, viêm amidan...Chị Linh nản lắm vì con ốm là phải ở nhà, khiến công việc gặp khó khăn rất nhiều.





Bé bin 2 tuổi tự xúc ăn ngon lành (Tên nhân vật có thể thay đổi)​
Thấy con còi cọc, ốm bệnh chị Linh cũng tìm đủ mọi cách giúp con  như thay đổi các món từ cháo đến bún, phở...đủ cả, sữa cũng thay đến mấy loại. Ăn thì cho xem thêm tivi, điện thoại tuy nhiên cũng không mấy khả quan. Bin ăn ngậm, có lúc ngậm chảy cả ra mà không chịu nuốt. Buồn lắm mà chị không dám quát hay đánh con vì sợ con thêm mệt mỏi trầm cảm.

Nhưng rồi may thay, sau rất nhiều phương pháp, bài thuốc không ăn thua chị đã tìm ra bí kíp giúp Bin ăn ngon, ăn tốt hơn thậm chí còn tăng cân chỉ sau 1 tháng. Tất cả đều nhờ đến Special Kid Appetit+ (chị Linh chia sẻ)

3 tô cháo lớn, uống cả 1000ml sữa/ngày chỉ nhờ có Appetit+

Trong lúc tưởng như mệt mỏi và chán chường nhất khi chăm cho Bin ăn không được chị được một người bạn giới thiệu cho sản phẩm Special Kid Appetit+. Chị tìm thông tin và vào thẳng Fanpage SpecialKid - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ nhờ tư vấn. Rồi như không yên tâm chị tìm số hotline 024.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915  rồi gọi thẳng tới nơi để kiểm tra nhờ tư vấn thêm lần nữa. Và lần này chị yên tâm hơn, quyết định đặt mua cho Bin 2 lọ để dùng xem thế nào.





Special Kid Appetit+– giải pháp hiệu quả dành cho trẻ biếng ăn​
Special Kid Appetit+ là một giải pháp trị biếng ăn hiệu quả được nghiên cứu và phát triển bởi Tập đoàn Eric Favre đến từ nước Pháp, với hơn 27 năm kinh nghiệm các sản phẩm của tập đoàn Eric Favre đã có mặt ở hơn 25 quốc gia. Tại Việt Nam, Special Kid Appetit+ đã được Công ty TNHH Thương mại và Dược phẩm Nam Việt nhập khẩu và phân phối độc quyền. Sản phẩm theo như trên nhãn có ghi là được chiết xuất từ thảo dược quý thiên nhiên  như: Dịch chiết Cỏ cà ri, đồng thời tổng hợp thêm các Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin B5, B6, B1, B8, B12, Vitamin PP, Vitamin A, Sắt, Calcium và Magnesiumcó tác dụng: Giúp kích thích trẻ ăn khỏe, tạo cảm giác ngon miệng, giúp tăng cường khả năng tiêu hóa, hấp thu và chuyển hóa dưỡng chất trong cơ thể, hỗ trợ chức năng đường tiêu hóa cho cơ thể khỏe mạnh, bổ sung dinh dưỡng các vitamin, giúp phục hồi cơ thể trẻ sau ốm dậy, suy nhược cơ thể, suy dinh dưỡng.





Có Special Kid Appetit+ con ăn ngoan, khỏe mạnh phát triển tốt​
Sau khi dùng hết lọ thứ nhất với liều 5 ml*1 lần/ngày uống vào mỗi buổi sáng, chị Linh đã thấy bé Bin cải thiện nhiều. Dùng tới lọ thứ 2 thì ngoài 3 tô cháo mỗi ngày giờ đây Bin còn ăn thêm hoa quả, bún, bánh thậm chí lúc đói còn ăn cả cơm. Nhìn ngày ngày con ăn ngon miệng ăn nhiều mà chị Linh không nén nổi niềm vui và hạnh phúc, chị tâm sự. "Thật làm mẹ mình không mong gì hơn là thấy con ăn ngon và khỏe mạnh mỗi ngày"

Đó cũng là ước mơ của chị Linh nói riêng và của bao bà mẹ Việt nói chung. Vậy bạn còn chờ gì nữa mà không học tập chị Linh ngay hôm nay để có được niềm vui và niềm hạnh phúc như chị.
=================================
Liên hệ ngay để biết thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm
 SPECIALKID - "Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ"
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
 Hotline: 024.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
 Website: Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam
 Fanpage: SpecialKid - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ


----------



## Hương Smile

mình tham khảo


----------

